# I want to buy CAT 966



## Robaze (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi.

I want to buy a cat 966 wheel loader. Anyone knows someone or anywhere I can find one at a good price to buy. All information would be highly appreciated.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Robaze said:


> Hi.
> 
> I want to buy a cat 966 wheel loader. Anyone knows someone or anywhere I can find one at a good price to buy. All information would be highly appreciated.


Decent selection of Cat loaders on ebay, 950. 966, 988


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Make sure you leave room for mobilization on price. Won't be cheap to move a 966


----------



## Robaze (Apr 4, 2017)

FredG said:


> Make sure you leave room for mobilization on price. Won't be cheap to move a 966


Thanks Fred. The few on eBay are pricey.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Robaze said:


> Thanks Fred. The few on eBay are pricey.


Where you at on budget for loader? I'll keep my eye's open but if your budget is 20K I don't want you to get a lead for 50K. A 950 won't do it? Guys around here are moving some acreage, Snow, with 950's.

You can check Iron planet.


----------



## Robaze (Apr 4, 2017)

I would prefer a 966 but 950 at a good price might work. Can I find a 966c below 20k?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Robaze said:


> I would prefer a 966 but 950 at a good price might work. Can I find a 966c below 20k?


I would say $24k and up on something that been looked over and center pin is okay and the drive train. You never know tho, You got to be on your toes and have the funds if you do find a deal. What is your intended use for it? What size pusher? Are you going to work it hard everyday or use it for snow? Can you mobilize it or do you need a low boy? It's nice to have the weight and power but if you don't need it your walking backwards. You can get beat up on fuel.


----------



## Robaze (Apr 4, 2017)

I have the funds ready. I want to use it for construction, to move gravel an others. I would need a lowboy.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Robaze said:


> I have the funds ready. I want to use it for construction, to move gravel an others. I would need a lowboy.


Ebay item 132143111447 older cat 950 quick coupler big hydro turn snow pusher don't show bucket you will have to inquire. States just had rebuilt, I would want proof, It's only at $6500.00 bucks. You need to inquire about interior pics. If everything is as described it's worth at least 20k and should do everything you want to do including loading tri axles. It's at a low price because they are going to snipe it at close to end of auction. If I was in need of a loader I would take serious consideration on this piece at this low price. Fairly easy to work on and parts are available.

You will have to go to Uship and get a price on shipping it. What state are you in? This loader is in Minnesota I think. I would say the seller is serious selling the loader this time of year with that nice pusher on it. If you Bought it for around 15k you stole it and have room for the low boy... Good luck


----------



## Robaze (Apr 4, 2017)

Thank you so much Fred. The world need more guys like you.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Robaze said:


> Thank you so much Fred. The world need more guys like you.


You should put at least a state in your profile. Makes things easier when looking for equipment for other members. If the machine is in NY and your in California the lead won't usually work out.


----------



## Robaze (Apr 4, 2017)

Ok. Will do that.


----------

